# Wood turners



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Any one here doing some wood turning? Or looking to get into wood turning. Or just want to see some interesting stuff.... This fella has a pretty cool YouTube channel.

http://m.youtube.com/user/capneddie


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that guy does some pretty interesting things, thanks Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah his videos are way better than the bland wood turning stuff you normally get. He is very informative too. He needs to buy a better camera though.... Or upload the HD video so we can get a better look.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick, thats all I need , is to start more turning projects ! LOL

Very good videos though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol it can become a time warp that sucks the money right out your wallet!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Lol it can become a time warp that sucks the money right out your wallet!


so its like having another wife lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not sayin that.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Its worst I can tell her No sometimes!!! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No? I would not dare tell her no....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

He does have some good ideas and tips.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right. I can't wait to try some of it. At some point.... I am going to have to step up the lathe...


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I just watched an hour of his videos. Awesome stuff. Thanks for the link. I'm going to have to do some woodworking soon. Havent done that for awhile. Just simple stuff. I've got a coffee table, grandparents have a few things like cabinets, and my parents have a table I made. I'm going to start looking for a lathe to start off with now.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

He has a good series of videos called turning 101... They start around video 100 or so. He quickly covers lathes. Anyone looking for some info on lathes can shoot me a PM and I will tell ya what I know.


----------

